# HMS Scimitar P271



## greasemonkey64

spent a year building a 'scimitar' model from a perkusa model kit, will be completed for my wife ,whos dad died 25 years ago on the 21-01-1986 and served on the HMS Simitar P271 when it was based at Portland. Brian James Lake alias 'Swanny/jim', and 'launching' the model 21-01-2011 in memory.


----------



## 6639

looks very nice indeed.........good luck with her launch and hope she gives many hours of happiness and memories.
neil.


----------



## wigger

Great loking model! I am about to start something similar out of an old Tamiya plastic kit but one thing is puzzling me ( I might have to post this on a few similar threads). It always looked as though the Scimitar, Cutlass and sabre were painted a darker grey than other RN vessels. Can anybody confirm this, and maybe give me a hint as to what grey they were?
Kind regards
Craig.


----------



## greasemonkey64

****** said:


> Great loking model! I am about to start something similar out of an old Tamiya plastic kit but one thing is puzzling me ( I might have to post this on a few similar threads). It always looked as though the Scimitar, Cutlass and sabre were painted a darker grey than other RN vessels. Can anybody confirm this, and maybe give me a hint as to what grey they were?
> Kind regards
> Craig.


here is a colour picture of the p271 scimitar.


----------



## greasemonkey64

Model of P271 HMS Scimitar is finished and ready for its 'launch' tommorrow,has taken awhile but now view as a on going project and over the next year will add more greater detail, though this is my first go at building this kind of size model, it opens the scope of "how can i do better", so after tommorrow will post some photos and look forward to giving this model greater detail.


----------



## wigger

Thanks for the pic Greasemonkey, I'm sure that is a darker grey than normal RN. I guess its going to be one of those trial and error jobs!lol

Craig


----------



## greasemonkey64

*model completed*

have tried loads of times to upload photos and video but not letting me!! maybe some other time.


----------



## greasemonkey64

*completed model pics P271.*

Here are some pictures that has been able to upload.


----------



## greasemonkey64

this was a perkusa 49inch model but with changes to look like a scimitar, hence no guns and lifeboat launch at front, this isn't as was,just my preference, 'launch' went well and had good speed, weight distribution required to lift the front a wee bit when at full power, but pleased at how it has turned out.


----------



## snooper

Great to read about your project Greasemonkey64,a thoughtful thing to do.
The model looks great anyway,im pleased her launch went well for you!
Craig,yes the shade of Grey was much darker in contrast with the Light-Grey of British Frigates,Destroyers etc...The German ships were of similar shade to the FPB's,vessels like Rommel,Lutjens,Hessen,Schleswig-Holstein used the same Grey as Scimitar..


----------



## PDW

Greasemonkey64, just posted on HMS Sabre thread, then found this one.
Glad to hear everything went well with the launch. I have added a photo, which you may already have. it was taken on a families day just of Southsea having already gone round the Isle of Wight.(1973).
Swanny is on the left in front of the cowling.


----------



## donald h

That`s a great accomplishment greasemonkey, a really cracking model, and something you can be well proud of.
regards, Donald


----------



## greasemonkey64

*Thanks*

Thanks for your kind comments, special thanks to PDW for the picture as don't have that one and will now carry out some changes, best picture i have to copy off, missus when she sees picture will be emotional but very glad she will now have a copy.(Thumb)


----------



## greasemonkey64

greasemonkey64 said:


> Thanks for your kind comments, special thanks to PDW for the picture as don't have that one and will now carry out some changes, best picture i have to copy off, missus when she sees picture will be emotional but very glad she will now have a copy.(Thumb)


PDW many thanks again missus has just seen this and remembers the day as was on the boat on that families day, due the family 'issues' has not got a copy and is so glad to now have this.(Thumb)


----------



## PDW

greasemonkey64 said:


> PDW many thanks again missus has just seen this and remembers the day as was on the boat on that families day, due the family 'issues' has not got a copy and is so glad to now have this.(Thumb)


Glad to be able to make someones day a little happier, I know it is a long time ago but if your missus remembers the day my missus was also on board at the time and was very pregnant with my youngest daughter who is now 37years old.


----------



## Laurence_ss

HMS Scimitar 
I was part of the Honour Guard for her first commission.
We were in training at HMS Vernon and we 'volunteered' for the guard.
Laurence.

Laurence Sharpe-Stevens
HMS Plymouth Trust
http://www.hmsplymouthtrust.co.uk
contact
[email protected] .....


----------



## Dartskipper

greasemonkey64 said:


> spent a year building a 'scimitar' model from a perkusa model kit, will be completed for my wife ,whos dad died 25 years ago on the 21-01-1986 and served on the HMS Simitar P271 when it was based at Portland. Brian James Lake alias 'Swanny/jim', and 'launching' the model 21-01-2011 in memory.
> View attachment 21890


That is a very nice model you have built. I have good memories of Scimitar, Sabre and Cutlass as they were often in Torquay. They usually moored together at the seaward end of Princess Pier. In 1972, when I was on Western Lady as engineer,(my Dad Ken was skipper), we were "buzzed" by all three on our way back from the River Dart. We were about halfway between Down End and Berry Head when they passed us at full chat. The skippers were waving and laughing, obviously trying to make us roll in their combined wake. Dad was too quick though, and reduced speed and turned into the rolling wash. Our passengers thought it was all great fun. Happy Days!


----------



## ben27

good day greasemonkey64.m.22nd jan,2011.23:28.re:completed model.pics p271.#8.just been looking at old tread.your models look great.thank you for sharing.regards ben27


----------



## Tamoko

Found this, could it be??


----------

